# Found - the "Holy Grail" of Avro Arrow artifacts!!!



## buffnut453 (Oct 8, 2020)

Just saw this and thought at least a few forum members might be interested:

After decades of failed searches, the 'holy grail' of Avro Arrow artifacts uncovered at the bottom of Lake Ontario | National Post

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 8, 2020)

Fantastic! And who knew they found the DTV three years ago! Wow!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 9, 2020)

That's just awesome!


----------



## rochie (Oct 9, 2020)

that is amazing


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 9, 2020)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 9, 2020)

A test model is a "Holy Grail"? Move on people, it's embarassing.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Oct 10, 2020)

Crimea_River said:


> A test model is a "Holy Grail"? Move on people, it's embarassing.



Aww c'mon mate, you're supposed to get wrapped up in the national sentiment of the Arrow, just like the Brits do when the TSR.2 is mentioned...

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 10, 2020)

nuuumannn said:


> Aww c'mon mate, you're supposed to get wrapped up in the national sentiment of the Arrow, just like the Brits do when the TSR.2 is mentioned...


Holy grail is a tad optimistic. But cool it is.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Oct 10, 2020)

Hyperbole in a news report? I'm shocked...shocked, I tell you!!!

Just don't shoot the messenger, ok?😃

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 10, 2020)

Not shooting the messenger at all and thanks for posting it. If I recall the Holy Grail reference was a quote from the researcher and not hyperbole from the National Post which is a pretty good paper in my opinion.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 25, 2020)

Great stuff!


----------

